# Tatcha



## fur4elise (Apr 1, 2018)

*Tatcha continues to expand in luxury beauty. I am a fan of their lipsticks 

Speaking of which...LE for Spring 18
Beautyberry Lip Trio ~ $88
*

* 

*


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 1, 2018)

*The other hot product the influencers are currently reviewing...
The Silk Canvas Primer ~ $52 and currently sold out.

*


----------



## lenchen (Apr 1, 2018)

very nice!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 1, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *The other hot product the influencers are currently reviewing...
> The Silk Canvas Primer ~ $52 and currently sold out.
> View attachment 63626
> *



I was sent that when it first came out. It broke my skin out. I thought I was going to love it, but unfortunately I didn't. It has kind of a thick heavy feel even if you use a thin amount. Some blushes worked great over it & others did not.


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 15, 2018)

*I think we forgot about this thread...lol 

Sabrina put up a lovely post which highlights the newest lipstick release, Peony Blossom 
Also the 20% off sale ends tonight.

*





*I do love my Plum Blossom, Beauty Berry and Kyoto Red! **I am not sure if the new shade will suit me. I will skip for now and maybe wait until the Spring if it is still available. *



(thebeautylookbook)


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 3, 2019)

*Looky Looky 
Magnolia Bloom ~ Hmmmm? Right on trend with Pantone's Living Coral.






(tatcha)
 [MENTION=21522]elegant-one[/MENTION]*


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 3, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Looky Looky
> Magnolia Bloom ~ Hmmmm? Right on trend with Pantone's Living Coral.
> View attachment 65678
> 
> ...



Ha! Yep I'm getting it


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 10, 2019)

(from email)


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 10, 2019)

I got mine this week. It's a pretty muted rose strawberry shade. The tube is so beautiful.


----------



## Mismatchedsocks (Feb 10, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Looky Looky
> Magnolia Bloom ~ Hmmmm? Right on trend with Pantone's Living Coral.
> View attachment 65678
> 
> ...


Its on its way to me  cannot wait, i love tatchas lipsticks i have them all <3


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 11, 2019)

Mismatchedsocks said:


> Its on its way to me  cannot wait, i love tatchas lipsticks i have them all <3


Me too!  They are always beautiful shades & oh so soft on the lips. I hope you love the shade.


----------



## Mismatchedsocks (Feb 11, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Me too!  They are always beautiful shades & oh so soft on the lips. I hope you love the shade.



thank you ! My fav is plum blossom, and to my surprise kyoto red looks good on me even though no other red ever does !


----------



## Mismatchedsocks (Mar 13, 2019)

Ok ladies ! Im on a mission and I need your help ! Basically Im obsessed with Tatchas scents, I love the scent of the silk cream and the scent of the indigo body butter so much that I want to find a perfume or body spray that has a similar scent.. there must be one out there ! I have searched high and low for something like that.. now I need to start posting in forums and hopefully someone will give me a clue ! ??????


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 21, 2020)

*Bumping up for signs of spring!

Tatcha's Silk Blossoms Lip Trios*





*Classic Blooms





Mixed Blooms





Blushing Blooms

If I was a very good girl and saved my pennies, I would consider the Blushing Blooms trio. I do not have any of those shades. I think their packaging is still one of the most luxe and lovely!

(images from Tatcha)*


----------

